# Lincoln Show



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi is any one going to lincoln show this weekend as I hope to be there Friday as long as i get the all clear to drive from my consultant on Thursday.

Chris


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris,

Sorry won't be there as we'll be swapping County's with you and taking the MH in to Beeford for some trivial warranty work.


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ian no problems will catch up with you in September and I hope you get your van sorted.

Chris


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

ah, it's only a minor thing, but best to keep on top of the dealer (There's a pun there somewhere - God forbid).


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

We hope to go there, but will be in the UK Camping section - will keep a weather out for Stickers & Pennants.

Anyone here been before? and can it be recommended? It isn't a cheap weekend, but looks promising.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Lincoln show*

Well we got to Lincoln and guess what managed to find Pepe Robmd and another friend Chris and we all toddled of on the Monday to Skeggy where we bumped into Blosson44 (Sue)


----------

